# Can Rats eat canned chicken?



## diinytt (Jun 15, 2014)

I have "hy-top" premium chicken breast with rib meat in water.

Can I feed this to my rats?

please and thank you! ^^


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

I am not familiar with it but sounds okay to me. Small quantity mind you as chicken is packed with protein and you do not want to give them too much.


----------

